# Here goes the neighborhood...



## The Big Sexy (May 31, 2011)

The level of sexah has just increased 197% ... Let's see what these forums are all about...


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*The Big Sexy* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## The Big Sexy (May 31, 2011)

I should probably have my own, personalized automated message... just sayin'.


----------



## sassy69 (May 31, 2011)

Hey its that guy w/ the dread locks! Yo man!


----------



## mefirst (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Hey its that guy w/ the dread locks! Yo man!



The, one... the only...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> The level of sexah has just increased *197%* ... Let's see what these forums are all about...



If you repped for _VPX _then the level of sexah would have increased _10,000%_. 

For those who don't know him, TBS is the ALRI Rep extraordinaire and a consummate message board entertainer/educator. He's also a physique competitor who sports a mean mohawk when he wants to. 



Prince said:


> *The Big Sexy* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...



That bit in red there is a typo. Prince types each of welcome post _individually _and painstakingly by hand and with sincere love and appreciation for new members registering and participating in this site's activities! 

SRSLY 



sassy69 said:


> Hey its that guy w/ the dread locks! Yo man!



This.


The Big Sexy said:


> The*,* one... the only...



Imma neg you for an unnecessary comma, though. 

Not that I'm holding any _grudges _for you loving *heavyiron *more 'n me.    

In all seriousness, Welcome to *IronMagazine!
*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> He's also a physique competitor who *sports a mean mohawk*



Uh, so I'm bald. What do I know about hairstyle terminology?

I meant this _'do..._


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Uh, so I'm bald. What do I know about hairstyle terminology?
> 
> I meant this _'do..._



It's a diablo-hawk...


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

